# Gurkha's can hold ash. Who knew?



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

A few pics from the last Thursday night mini-herf. Andy and Nick were smoking some Gurkha something or others and got some pretty long ash. I was impressed so I snapped a few pics with the phone enjoy.


----------



## Nurse_Maduro (Oct 23, 2008)

I knew. :thumb:

But, I have to say...DAY-AMN!!! That's a beautiful ash, whatever the stick. How the heck is the weight of the hook still holding on?!?

Great pics.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

hahahaha! Great ashes on them Ghurkas! Does your Uncle know what you're doing at night? ; )


----------



## Juicestain (Jul 10, 2009)

Kevin Keith said:


> Does your Uncle know what you're doing at night? ; )


 I sure hope not:new_all_coholic:!

I think these were one of the microbatches but dont quote me on that.


----------



## Kevin Keith (Jan 24, 2010)

Oh, I'm quotin' ya man. Big time! heh heh!


----------



## DPaulhesk (Apr 25, 2010)

What the ... ?


----------



## jimjim99 (Jan 25, 2009)

nice.


----------



## Stench (Aug 17, 2009)

Showoff.....j/k nice ash!!


----------



## Cypress (Jun 27, 2007)

Very nice.


----------

